
5G Security - zdw
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/china_isnt_the_.html
======
JohnFen
Schneier is, as always, excellent.

My personal approach to 5G security is simpler. This is easy for me, as 5G
doesn't bring anything I want to the table -- but it may not be so easy for
others, so I'm not actually recommending it across the board.

I won't be adopting 5G at all until I absolutely have no other choice.
Hopefully, enough years will have passed by that time that we'll have a better
handle on what the security risks are and how to mitigate them.

